# I got bit BAD



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

By my Pacman frog!! I am so impressed with her. I was just churning her bed-a-beast and she sprung 1/2 way across her 10g and bit me between my thumb and pointer finger. She held on for about 3 seconds then let go. Haha it even drew a little blood, I was shocked to see that !! The little sh*t just ate a mouse yesterday. Guess she just wanted to show me who was boss.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Are you going to get a tetnus shot? Might not be a bad idea, it just ate a mouse, are you sure the mouse was nice and clean


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Hahaa, that will teach you









At least you have a pretty funny memory everytime you see your pacman


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

you got bit by a frog.. that is funny.

type slower


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

.....thats not a bite.....~_~ that looks like a hickie! i got bit by my RBP and like...i had to go to the hospital.....so u're lucky!! ( i have no feeling in that peice of meat that got reatached.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

crazy frog









any pics of the culprit???


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

pamonster said:


> By my Pacman frog!! I am so impressed with her. I was just churning her bed-a-beast and she sprung 1/2 way across her 10g and bit me between my thumb and pointer finger. She held on for about 3 seconds then let go. Haha it even drew a little blood, I was shocked to see that !! The little sh*t just ate a mouse yesterday. Guess she just wanted to show me who was boss.
> [snapback]1170996[/snapback]​


If it just ate a mouse it must be a good size Pacman Frog! Lets see some pics of the beast.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

wow i didn't know they would be that aggressive towards a person. i thought they just sat around. are they interesting in any way. i think they have pretty cool patterns but i have never really seen anything to make them worth owning. UNTIL NOW!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

She dosent do much, just sits and eats. It is funny when she has dug under her bedding and I drop in some crickets and she explodes out to get them. They are just an easy pet that looks cool. Most people are impressed to see her eat a mouse in one bite!

Here she is


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

makes me want to get one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hahaha, been there done that. Check out my 
albino pac experience









It took 15 min before it finally let go of my finger


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Haha thats crazy! I like the coloration on it.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

:laugh: thats crazy :laugh:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha sweet! pac's RULE!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That pic looked like he had ur whole hand in its mouth I was like woooooa







,great pacman


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

There is no way I would ever get rid of my pac's.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha finger , dude that a whole handle


----------

